# Looking for a ride in Bury (Lancashire) England?



## sc00t (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone in the Bury area who is part of/knows of any groups/meets or just a couple of people in the area who wouldn't mind me tagging along on rides?

-sc00t


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Scoot there's quite a few clubs in the NW.
Google Woolyback mountain bike, or Manchester Mountain bike clubs
Rivington and the Pennines have a plethora of days in all conditions and all times.
Also have a look at Lee Quarry area


----------

